# Apostas Temperatura máxima FDS 25/26 Junho



## Vince (23 Jun 2011 às 11:08)

Olá,

Este é um pequeno concurso para as temperaturas do próximo fim de semana.
Consiste em apostas de previsão da *temperatura máxima* em 10 estações do IM, para o próximo Sábado e Domingo. 

*Estações do IM*
Monção (Valinha)
Bragança
Anadia
Porto (Serra Pilar)
Castelo Branco
Tomar (Valdonas)
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho)
Évora
Amareleja
Faro

*Regras*

* Vencerá quem tiver no conjunto dos dois dias a menor diferença/erro acumulado para as temperaturas máximas verificadas

* As apostas começam hoje quinta-feira ao meio dia e terminam na meia-noite de amanhã, 6ªfeira, havendo 3 períodos de submissão de apostas e existindo um bónus para quem submeter antecipadamente (para favorecer quem não espera por previsões/modelos mais recentes).

    - 5ªfeira 12-00h (Bónus 20%)
    - 6ªfeira 00-12h (Bónus 10%)
    - 6ªfeira 12-00h (Bónus   0%)

O bónus é aplicado sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada final for de 6ºC e tiver um bónus de 20%, a diferença a concurso passa a ser de 4.8ºC (6ºC-1,2ºC)

* As apostas são registadas apenas no final dos 3 períodos e podem editar os valores mas apenas dentro do período em que submeteram. Se alguém editar os valores  posteriormente ao respectivo fecho será eliminado do concurso.

* Os valores submetidos tem uma casa decimal

* Se alguma estação num ou ambos os dias não disponibilizar dados no site do IM, será excluído do concurso esse dia ou dias dessa estação.

* São aceites apostas de pessoas via facebook que não são membros do fórum 

* O objectivo do concurso além de entretenimento é também avaliar os resultados da média de previsões de um grupo de pessoas comparativamente a outro tipo de previsões, pelo que não participem «ao calhas».


*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem todos o mesmo formato nas apostas:

Nome
Monção: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Bragança: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Anadia: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Porto: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Tomar: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Lisboa: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Évora: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Amareleja: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Faro: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC

Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar o tópico


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2011 às 11:42)

Aqui vai:

*Flaviense21*
Monção: Sáb 31,5ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 34,5ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,3ºC Dom 31,2ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,4ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 38,8ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 38,1ºC Dom 35,5ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,1ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,7ºC Dom 40,9ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 32,0ºC


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2011 às 11:59)

*stormy*
Monção: Sáb 35,9ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 35,5ºC
Anadia: Sáb 36,3ºC Dom 38,8ºC
Porto: Sáb 35,1ºC Dom 32,3ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,8ºC Dom 39,6ºC
Tomar: Sáb 37,4ºC Dom 39,5ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 38,3ºC Dom 36,1ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 40,2ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,1ºC Dom 41,3ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,8ºC Dom 30,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2011 às 12:01)

Ora aqui vai ...

*AndréFrade*
Monção: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 35,8ºC
Anadia: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 37,0ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 33,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 40,8ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 39,2ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 40,8ºC
Faro: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC


----------



## Veterano (23 Jun 2011 às 12:11)

Por mim, acredito no seguinte:

*Veterano*
Monção: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 35,8ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 35,6ºC
Anadia: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Porto: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 38,8ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 37,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 40,1ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 32,0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jun 2011 às 12:17)

Aqui vão as minhas apostas:

*algarvio1980 *
Monção: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Porto: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 40,1ºC Dom 40,4ºC
Faro: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 31,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2011 às 12:20)

*Gerofil*
Monção: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 36,1ºC
Bragança: Sáb 29,4ºC Dom 33,2ºC
Anadia: Sáb 32,4ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Porto: Sáb 29,1ºC Dom 32,3ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 34,3ºC Dom 37,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 37,3ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 34,6ºC Dom 36,2ºC
Évora: Sáb 35,8ºC Dom 38,3ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 39,6ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 29,8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jun 2011 às 12:21)

Então cá vão as minhas apostas:

*Chasing Thunder*
Monção: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 33,2ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,8ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 34,8ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 32,3ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 38,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb 36,2ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 37,2ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,5ºC Dom 41,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 33,5ºC


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2011 às 12:34)

A minha aposta

*MSantos*
Monção: Sáb 31,3ºC Dom 33,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 32,2ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 31,9ºC Dom 32,8ºC
Porto: Sáb 31,7ºC Dom 32,6ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 36,1ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 36,2ºC Dom 37,8ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 34,8ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,8ºC Dom 40,7ºC
Faro: Sáb 33,1ºC Dom 31,8ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jun 2011 às 12:37)

*miguel*
Monção: Sáb 32,9ºC Dom 34,2ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,1ºC Dom 35,3ºC
Anadia: Sáb 33,9ºC Dom 35,5ºC
Porto: Sáb 32,3ºC Dom 33,7ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 36,2ºC Dom 37,7ºC
Tomar: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 38,3ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 36,2ºC Dom 35,4ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,4ºC Dom 39,8ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,6ºC Dom 40,1ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,6ºC Dom 32,8ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2011 às 12:38)

*Dan*
Monção: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 37,0ºC
Porto: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 32,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (23 Jun 2011 às 13:28)

Estou um pouco pessimista em relação ás temperaturas no fim de semana 

*|Ciclone| *
Monção: Sáb 35,3ºC Dom 37,4ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,8ºC Dom 36,2ºC
Anadia: Sáb 36,6ºC Dom 38,2ºC
Porto: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 39,1ºC Dom 40,2ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,6ºC Dom 39,5ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,5ºC Dom 40,6ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 41,4ºC
Faro: Sáb 36,6ºC Dom 36,2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2011 às 13:55)

*MeteoAlentejo*
Monção: Sáb 32,1ºC Dom 34,3ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 34,1ºC Dom 34,9ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 34,2ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 39,1ºC Dom 40,2ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,1ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,9ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,1ºC Dom 40,1ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 42,2ºC Dom 43,4ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,1ºC Dom 32,0ºC


----------



## Costa (23 Jun 2011 às 13:58)

*Costa *
Monção: Sáb 37,1ºC Dom 37,9ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 35,6ºC
Anadia: Sáb 36,6ºC Dom 37,4ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,3ºC Dom 33,1ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 38,8ºC Dom 39,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb 39,8ºC Dom 40,3ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 38,6ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,1ºC Dom 39,9ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,2ºC Dom 41,1ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,2ºC Dom 33,1ºC


----------



## Agreste (23 Jun 2011 às 14:04)

Gostava que a Barrosinha (Alcácer do Sal) estivesse na lista mas adiante:

*Agreste *
Monção: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 33,5ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 33,5ºC
Anadia: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Porto: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 28,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 37,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 37,0ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 29,0ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2011 às 14:16)

cá vai a minha aposta
Cá vem o frio...

*Aristocrata*
Monção: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 36,9ºC
Bragança: Sáb 31,5ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 36,8ºC
Porto: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 36,5ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 34,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 34,5ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 34,5ºC
Évora: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 36,8ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,5ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 29,5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jun 2011 às 14:19)

*HotSpot*
Monção: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 33,5ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 33,5ºC
Porto: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 27,5ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,5ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 41,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 30,5ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (23 Jun 2011 às 14:24)

Aqui vai.....

*jorge1990*
Monção: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 34,5ºC
Anadia: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 31,5ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 39,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 40,5ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 40,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 41,0ºC Dom 42,5ºC
Faro: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (23 Jun 2011 às 14:25)

*Geiras* 
Monção: Sáb 33,7ºC Dom 35,2ºC
Bragança: Sáb 31,2ºC Dom 33,3ºC
Anadia: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 35,5,ºC
Porto: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 33,5,ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,5,ºC
Tomar: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 38,8ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,5,ºC Dom 39,8ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 40,2ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 38,5,ºC Dom 41,0,ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC


----------



## Lightning (23 Jun 2011 às 14:42)

*Lightning*
Monção: Sáb 33,3ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,6ºC Dom 37,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 32,1ºC Dom 34,4ºC
Porto: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 34,5ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 40,3ºC Dom 43,4ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 39,7ºC Dom 41,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 42,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 40,7ºC Dom 42,1ºC
Faro: Sáb 34,1ºC Dom 36,1ºC


----------



## David sf (23 Jun 2011 às 15:39)

*David sf*
Monção: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 36,5ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 35,5ºC
Anadia: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 38,5ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 34,5ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb 39,5ºC Dom 40,5ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,5ºC Dom 41,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 32,0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2011 às 16:29)

*Duarte Sousa*
Monção: Sáb 34,1ºC Dom 35,1ºC
Bragança: Sáb 32,3ºC Dom 35,1ºC
Anadia: Sáb 37,8ºC Dom 37,2ºC
Porto: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 36,7ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,7ºC Dom 41,0ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,9ºC Dom 40,2ºC
Évora: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 37,8ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,4ºC Dom 41,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 29,1ºC Dom 28,8ºC


----------



## Chingula (23 Jun 2011 às 16:56)

*Chingula*
Monção: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 29,0ºC
Braçança: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 32,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 32,0ºC
Porto: Sáb 29,0ºC, Dom 24,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 37,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 42,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 28,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (23 Jun 2011 às 17:03)

*vitamos*
Monção: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 32,5ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,1ºC Dom 35,2ºC
Anadia: Sáb 35,6ºC Dom 33,9ºC
Porto: Sáb 32,8ºC Dom 32,3ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,9ºC Dom 38,2ºC
Tomar: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 37,5ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,9ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,3ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 33,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2011 às 17:26)

*João Soares*
Monção: Sáb 36,1ºC Dom 38,7ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,9ºC Dom 35,2ºC
Anadia: Sáb 37,6ºC Dom 40,1ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 35,3ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 38,6ºC Dom 39,8ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,9ºC Dom 40,3ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,3ºC Dom 36,5ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,5ºC Dom 40,3ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,7ºC Dom 40,6ºC
Faro: Sáb 33,3ºC Dom 32,8ºC


----------



## Teles (23 Jun 2011 às 17:49)

*Teles*
 Monção: Sáb 33,9ºC Dom 34,5ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 34,4ºC
Anadia: Sáb 33,06ºC Dom 34,5ºC
Porto: Sáb 32,4ºC Dom 26,5ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 38,7ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,2ºC Dom 39,7ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 35,8ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 38,7ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,8ºC Dom 41,7ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 31,5ºC


----------



## FRibeiro (23 Jun 2011 às 18:13)

*FRibeiro*
Monção: Sáb 34,4ºC Dom 33,3ºC
Bragança: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 34,1ºC
Anadia: Sáb 32,7ºC Dom 33,4ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 32,8ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,6ºC Dom 38,4ºC
Tomar: Sáb 36,7ºC Dom 38,8ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,8ºC Dom 36,7ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,1ºC Dom 39,2ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,3ºC Dom 40,1ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 32,0ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2011 às 18:23)

sou o que aposto mais alto na Amareleja


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jun 2011 às 19:02)

*Aurélio*
Monção: Sáb 35,4ºC Dom 34,8ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 32,1ºC
Anadia: Sáb 33,7ºC Dom 33,2ºC
Porto: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 33,2ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 39,6ºC Dom 37,4ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,7ºC Dom 37,8ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 39,8ºC Dom 34,7ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,1ºC Dom 39,2ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 42,3ºC Dom 40,1ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,8ºC Dom 29,9ºC

PS: Por acaso não oferecem gasolina grátis até final do ano ... dava-me jeito


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jun 2011 às 20:26)

*Gilmet*
Monção: Sáb 34,8ºC Dom 36,6ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,7ºC Dom 35,1ºC
Anadia: Sáb 36,2ºC Dom 38,4ºC
Porto: Sáb 32,8ºC Dom 30,3ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,1ºC Dom 38,9ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,6ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 31,6ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 39,7ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 40,6ºC Dom 40,1ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,8ºC Dom 28,7ºC


----------



## Heat (23 Jun 2011 às 21:48)

*Heat*
Monção: Sáb 35,2ºC Dom 36,8ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,1ºC Dom 35,7ºC
Anadia: Sáb 37,1ºC Dom 37,7ºC
Porto: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 35,6ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,8ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 39,2ºC Dom 40,5ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 37,3ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,4ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,2ºC Dom 41,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 32,1ºC


Só fico desiludido se nenhuma passar a máxima de Sevilha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2011 às 23:04)

*Albimeteo*
Monção: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 37,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 37,0ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 39,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 39,8ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 38,5ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 40,5ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 34,0ºC

Boa sorte .


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jun 2011 às 23:57)

*Paulo H*
Monção: Sáb 31,8ºC Dom 32,8ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 35,3ºC Dom 36,2ºC
Porto: Sáb 32,6ºC Dom 32,3ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 36,9ºC Dom 38,4ºC
Tomar: Sáb 37,4ºC Dom 39,3ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 33,9ºC Dom 37ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,7ºC Dom 39,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,4ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 30,4ºC Dom 31,2ºC


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2011 às 00:11)

Terminou o 1º período com o bónus de 20%, os dados foram registados, quem apostou até agora já não pode alterar.


----------



## Minho (24 Jun 2011 às 00:22)

*Minho*
Monção: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 37,0ºC
Porto: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 41,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC


----------



## Norther (24 Jun 2011 às 02:48)

*Norther*
Monção: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 32,7ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 37,5ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 34,5ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,9ºC Dom 39,8ºC
Tomar: Sáb 37,2ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,2ºC Dom 40,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 42,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC


----------



## Fil (24 Jun 2011 às 03:33)

*Fil*
Monção: Sáb 34,6ºC Dom 36,8ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,1ºC Dom 35,6ºC
Anadia: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 37,2ºC
Porto: Sáb 29,4ºC Dom 36,5ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 36,1ºC Dom 39,4ºC
Tomar: Sáb 35,3ºC Dom 40,6ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 32,8ºC Dom 37,4ºC
Évora: Sáb 37,4ºC Dom 40,3ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,2ºC Dom 41,9ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 33,8ºC


----------



## meteo (24 Jun 2011 às 09:52)

*meteo*
Monção: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 37,9ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,1ºC Dom 36,3ºC
Anadia: Sáb 34,9ºC Dom 36,9ºC
Porto: Sáb 31,6ºC Dom 33,9ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,6ºC Dom 39,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 39,9ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 38,9ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,2ºC Dom 40,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,3ºC Dom 40,7ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 30,5ºC


----------



## Thomar (24 Jun 2011 às 11:09)

Só agora é que reparei nestas interessantes apostas . 
Aqui vão os meus palpites:

*Thomar*
Monção: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 33,5ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 35,5ºC
Porto: Sáb 31,5ºC Dom 31,5ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 38,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 40,5ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 38,5ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 41,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 31,0ºC


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2011 às 11:45)

*Vince*
Monção: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Porto: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 37,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2011 às 12:09)

Terminou o 2º período com o bónus de 10%, os dados foram registados, quem apostou neste 2º período também já não pode alterar.

Ainda podem submeter até às 24h de hoje já sem bónus, entraram 37 apostas, a ver se chegamos às 40, número redondo 
Depois da meia noite ponho um resumo para verificarem se não houve erros na importação de dados.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jun 2011 às 12:37)

Aqui vão os meus valores:

*ecobcg*
Monção: Sáb 34,8ºC Dom 35,7ºC
Bragança: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 35,8ºC
Anadia: Sáb 36,6ºC Dom 35,8ºC
Porto: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 38,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 39,5ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 39,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 40,2ºC Dom 41,5ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2011 às 13:10)

Vince disse:


> Terminou o 2º período com o bónus de 10%, os dados foram registados, quem apostou neste 2º período também já não pode alterar.
> 
> Ainda podem submeter até às 24h de hoje já sem bónus, entraram 37 apostas, a ver se chegamos às 40, número redondo
> Depois da meia noite ponho um resumo para verificarem se não houve erros na importação de dados.



Depois quando saiem os resultados, Vince ?


----------



## David sf (24 Jun 2011 às 14:20)

Às 13 horas de hoje:

*Porto (Serra do Pilar): 33ºC (Máxima prevista de 28ºC - nem sequer tem alerta amarelo para o distrito)*
Monção (Valinha): 28ºC
Bragança: 25,5ºC
Anadia: 31,1ºC
Castelo Branco: 31,5ºC
Tomar (Valdonas): 32,5ºC
Lisboa (G. Coutinho): 30ºC
Évora: 32ºC
Amareleja: 35ºC
Faro: 27,5ºC


----------



## meteo (24 Jun 2011 às 14:23)

David sf disse:


> Às 13 horas de hoje:
> 
> *Porto (Serra do Pilar): 33ºC (Máxima prevista de 28ºC - nem sequer tem alerta amarelo para o distrito)*
> Monção (Valinha): 28ºC
> ...



Com isto tira-se 2 conclusões:
-Amareleja deve mesmo passar dos 40ºC num dos dias do fim-de-semana
-A minha aposta para o Porto poderá vir a ser ridicula


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2011 às 15:32)

meteo disse:


> Com isto tira-se 2 conclusões:
> -Amareleja deve mesmo passar dos 40ºC num dos dias do fim-de-semana
> -A minha aposta para o Porto poderá vir a ser ridicula



A minha proposta para o Porto também me parece que vai ser um tiro falhado, por baixo

Mas veremos como vai ser no fim de semana, pode ser que as restantes não corram muito mal


----------



## Agreste (24 Jun 2011 às 15:41)

Teremos que ver também a questão da humidade relativa. Ainda estamos acima dos 30% em todo o litoral do país. Esperem que desça para metade e então veremos se as temperaturas disparam...


----------



## Portin (24 Jun 2011 às 16:07)

*Portin*
Monção: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 35,5ºC
Bragança: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 36,5ºC
Anadia: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 37,5ºC
Porto: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 38,5ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,0ºC Dom 40,0ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 37,5ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,0ºC Dom 39,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 41,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 30,5ºC


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jun 2011 às 16:59)

Bem Tomar esta a ficar com uma respeitável cotação  em termos de temperaturas altas e para a semana com a famosa Festa dos Tabuleiros onde são esperadas cerca de 1 milhão de pessoas na cidade muitos problemas de saúde vão acontecer, só espero que as pessoas que para la se dirigem vão prevenidas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2011 às 17:13)

38.0ºC ás 15UTC de hoje na Amareleja


----------



## pax_julia (24 Jun 2011 às 17:33)

Amareleja deve atingir os 41 ou ate 42.
Por aqui por Beja, no sabado devo rondar os 39 e no domingo quem sabe os 40.
As temperaturas maximas mais baixas deverao registar-se no algarve.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jun 2011 às 17:36)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> 38.0ºC ás 15UTC de hoje na Amareleja



Amareleja é sempre aquela base.. Surpreende pela positiva! 

Penso que das duas, uma: ou o IM está a substimar a previsão de máximas nalgumas regiões (interior norte) ou então o AEMET está a sobrestimar as máximas nas regiões adjacentes de espanha.

Penso que o vento e sua direcção é que poderá ditar o destino nas máximas atingidas. Até porque a grande altitude 6000m, as temperaturas até começarão a refrescar já no sábado!

Se vierem umas nuvens ou um ventinho moderado, lá se vão as máximas! 

Mas está muito engraçado o tópico! Boa aposta!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jun 2011 às 17:43)

se previam 37 para beja , amareleja tinha de ter ido ao 40.
mas tal como serpa ficou-se pelas máximas de dias anteirores...
nem beja chegou aos 37ºC
uma desilusão.....


----------



## David sf (24 Jun 2011 às 17:46)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> se previam 37 para beja , amareleja tinha de ter ido ao 40.
> mas tal como serpa ficou-se pelas máximas de dias anteirores...
> nem beja chegou aos 37ºC
> uma desilusão.....



Mas para hoje era o que se esperava. E de qualquer modo o valor máximo deverá ser superior aos 38ºC, uma vez que os valores que nós vemos são de hora a hora. E ainda pode subir na próxima actualização.


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2011 às 17:58)

David sf disse:


> Mas para hoje era o que se esperava. E de qualquer modo o valor máximo deverá ser superior aos 38ºC, uma vez que os valores que nós vemos são de hora a hora. E ainda pode subir na próxima actualização.



Sim, sem dúvida. tudo a bater certo com as previsões, em alguns locais até a superar. Confesso que fiz a minha aposta um pouco ás cegas, sem ter observado os modelos antes... Pelo que acho que irei falhar na maioria dos locais... por defeito!

...

A quem ainda não apostou FORÇA! Faltam poucas horas para a votação fechar


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jun 2011 às 18:07)

Para beja previam 27 e ficou-se pelos 35ºC abaixo das espectativas.
Serpa ainda conseguiu chegar aos 36,5ºC uma miséria


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2011 às 18:08)

E Sempre foi 38.0ºC a Máxima de hoje na Amareleja, agora ás 16UTC 37.2ºC, Viana do Alenyejo é que foi a mais elevada com 38.3ºC


----------



## vitamos (24 Jun 2011 às 18:20)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E Sempre foi 38.0ºC a Máxima de hoje na Amareleja, agora ás 16UTC 37.2ºC, Viana do Alenyejo é que foi a mais elevada com 38.3ºC



Não se esqueçam que as observações são horárias... Não é garantido que a máxima de Viana do Alentejo tenha sido superior, nem que a da Amareleja tenha sido 38ºC...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jun 2011 às 18:22)

vitamos disse:


> Não se esqueçam que as observações são horárias... Não é garantido que a máxima de Viana do Alentejo tenha sido superior, nem que a da Amareleja tenha sido 38ºC...



Sorry...


----------



## David sf (24 Jun 2011 às 18:33)

De qualquer modo, tendo em conta o vento previstos ser de SE, não me admirava que Viana do Alentejo obtivesse máximas superiores à Amareleja nos próximos dias. Tal como Coruche (que deverá ser a que atingirá o valor mais elevado), Tomar, Santarém, Alcácer do Sal, Alvega, Alvalade do Sado ou até mesmo o Pinhão ou Mirandela.

De notar algumas temperaturas às 17:00:

Monção 34,8ºC
Mirandela 35,3ºC
Pinhão 35,7ºC
Lousã 35,1ºC

Isto com 18ºC a 850 hpa. amanhã terão 22ºC e domingo 24ºC. 
Muita atenção que o norte irá surpreender no fim de semana.


----------



## manchester (24 Jun 2011 às 18:33)

Boa tarde,

Só hoje vim ao forum e não quis deixar de participar nesta votação 
Aqui ficam as minhas apostas

*Manchester*
Monção: Sáb 34,1ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 32,1ºC Dom 31,9ºC
Anadia: Sáb 33,7ºC Dom 33,5ºC
Porto: Sáb 34,3ºC Dom 33,9ºC
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 37,1ºC
Tomar: Sáb 36,8ºC Dom 35,9ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 37,1ºC Dom 36,9ºC
Évora: Sáb 38,9ºC Dom 38,3ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,7ºC Dom 39,4ºC
Faro: Sáb 30,1ºC Dom 28,7ºC


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2011 às 23:04)

Cá vai a minha aposta:

*Snifa*
Monção: Sáb 35,1ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Bragança: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 32,0ºC
Anadia: Sáb 35,1ºC Dom 32,5ºc
Porto: Sáb 33,5ºc Dom 32,0ºc
Castelo Branco: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Tomar: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 36,0ºC
Lisboa: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Évora: Sáb 39,5ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 40,0ºC Dom 41,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 27,5ºC


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2011 às 00:39)

41, boa 
Verifiquem se não há erros


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2011 às 00:39)

Alguma estatística do conjunto de apostas:

*Sábado*








*Domingo*


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2011 às 09:43)

*Ontem:*
Máximas observadas ontem

Monção (Valinha): 35,6ºC
Bragança: 30,7ºC
Porto (S.Pilar): 34,7ºC
Anadia: 33,0ºC
Castelo Branco: 34,4ºC
Tomar (Valdonas): 36,3ºC
Lisboa (G.Coutinho): 33,7ºC
Évora (Aero): 36,4ºC
Amareleja: 38,6ºC
Faro: 30,3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2011 às 11:11)

Vince disse:


> *Ontem:*
> Máximas observadas ontem
> 
> Monção (Valinha): 35,6ºC
> ...



Só para dizer que pensei que a estação do Porto fosse a EMA do aeroporto e não a RUEMA da serra do Pilar (tradicionalmente bem mais quente que a do aeroporto que é sujeita a ventos mais atlânticos)


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2011 às 12:18)

Às 11:00:

Porto (Serra do Pilar): 34,6ºC (já só 4 pessoas podem acertar, mesmo Pedras Rubras está com 33,6ºC)
Anadia: 32,7ºC (já há quem esteja fora)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 12:21)

Uma já fui, o Porto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2011 às 12:59)

Porto(Serra do Pilar) às 12 horas tinha 37ºC.  Porto(aeroporto) tinha 28.8ºC.


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2011 às 13:49)

Ao meio dia:

Porto (Serra do Pilar): 37,0ºC (Já rebentou com todos)
Anadia: 35,3ºC (Já passou a média das apostas)
Monção: 32,6ºC 
Tomar: 34,9ºC 

Mais de metade das EMAs do litoral norte e centro está mais quente que a Amareleja (34,2ºC). Vamos ver quando começa a soprar a brisa marítima.


----------



## 1337 (25 Jun 2011 às 13:54)

David sf disse:


> Ao meio dia:
> 
> Porto (Serra do Pilar): 37,0ºC (Já rebentou com todos)
> Anadia: 35,3ºC (Já passou a média das apostas)
> ...



e principalmente monção vai deitar muitos á vida! o máxima costuma ser ás 17 horas e acredito que chegue muito perto dos 40ºC hoje...


----------



## Fil (25 Jun 2011 às 14:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Só para dizer que pensei que a estação do Porto fosse a EMA do aeroporto e não a RUEMA da serra do Pilar (tradicionalmente bem mais quente que a do aeroporto que é sujeita a ventos mais atlânticos)



Também pensei o mesmo! Ainda assim mesmo que fosse Pedras Rubras errava com grande margem.


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2011 às 14:09)

David sf disse:


> Ao meio dia:
> 
> Porto (Serra do Pilar): 37,0ºC (Já rebentou com todos)
> Anadia: 35,3ºC (Já passou a média das apostas)
> ...



Porto desce para baixo dos 30ºC (entrou vento de oeste), está feita a máxima.
Monção 35,4ºC
Anadia 38,2ºC (já rebentou com todos)
Lisboa (G. Coutinho) 32,4ºC
Amareleja já arrancou, 37,0ºC, vai a caminho dos 40ºC


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2011 às 14:10)

Estava assinalado logo no início do 1º post qual era a estação do Porto, de qualquer forma a de Pedras Rubras nem se deveria chamar Porto dado ficar a 12km a NNO do centro do Porto, como muitas vezes tem sido cá referido.


----------



## Agreste (25 Jun 2011 às 14:56)

Estamos ligeiramente mais quentes que a Extremadura e a Andaluzia. Estou a comparar os dados disponíveis entre as 12h de Portugal e as 15h de Espanha.

O vento está a soprar de sul e leste em Espanha.

Uma estação interessante para verificar também é a do Cabo Carvoeiro. Raramente passa os 20ºC. Hoje vai com quase 22ºC


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2011 às 15:06)

Monção 38,0ºC
Bragança 33,3ºC
Castelo Branco 35,3ºC
Tomar 37,7ºC
Lisboa 33,6ºC
Évora 35,9ºC
Amareleja 37,5ºC
Faro 30,6ºC

Transitam de horas anteriores:

Anadia 38,0ºC
Porto 37,0ºC

Estas temperaturas são minorantes das máximas, uma vez que só temos acesso a registos horários e não instantâneos.


----------



## 1337 (25 Jun 2011 às 15:09)

David sf disse:


> Monção 38,0ºC
> Bragança 33,3ºC
> Castelo Branco 35,3ºC
> Tomar 37,7ºC
> ...



Depois só se ve a verdadeira máxima nos resumos diários não é?


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2011 às 15:10)

Monção também já está completamente fora do intervalo das apostas. Monção, Anadia e várias outras foram escolhidas propositadamente para complicar a vida, mas não esperava tanto "arrebenta". O vento é tramado, Monção esteve com NE e agora com E e nos modelos não era suposto manter-se-assim o que atesta bem as dificuldades que a orientação do vento introduz na tarefa de fazer previsões específicas para determinado local.


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2011 às 15:18)

1337 disse:


> Depois só se ve a verdadeira máxima nos resumos diários não é?



Sim. Já agora alguém sabe a que horas é que o IM costuma actualizar isso ? Para saber quando devo fazer os cálculos finais do excrutínio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2011 às 15:19)

Se isto fosse a dinheiro, o Vince ganhava muito dinheiro.  Boa ideia, em vez da Betclick fazíamos uma casa de apostas em meteorologia meteoclick, eu só apostava quando tenho o meu feeling. Tal como faço na Betclick e depois é só amealhar. 

De facto, as temperaturas em Monção e no Porto surpreenderam, Anadia disse 37ºC, fez 38ºC não anda longe, mas em Lisboa esperava mais.


----------



## 1337 (25 Jun 2011 às 15:19)

Vince disse:


> Sim. Já agora alguém sabe a que horas é que o IM costuma actualizar isso ? Para saber quando devo fazer os cálculos finais do excrutínio.



Acho que é entre as 1 e 2 da manhã.


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2011 às 15:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se isto fosse a dinheiro, o Vince ganhava muito dinheiro.  Boa ideia, em vez da Betclick fazíamos uma casa de apostas em meteorologia meteoclick, eu só apostava quando tenho o meu feeling. Tal como faço na Betclick e depois é só amealhar.



Ando a pensar numas coisas há bastante tempo, um mercado virtual de meteorologia e clima, onde compramos e vendemos activos nesta área, como previsoes, etc. Em que não só compras determinada previsão, como podes querer-te desfazer dela com ganhos ou percas, etc. 
Mas a brincar, não a dinheiro. Daqui a uns meses pode ser que haja novidades.


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2011 às 15:33)

Vince disse:


> Sim. Já agora alguém sabe a que horas é que o IM costuma actualizar isso ? Para saber quando devo fazer os cálculos finais do excrutínio.



Hoje foi por volta das 9 e meia, mas foi a primeira vez que reparei, não sei se têm uma hora fixa para o fazer.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 15:35)

Mais uma que já fui, isto hoje o norte está a surpreender, agora quêm me está a desiludir é a Amareleja.


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2011 às 15:36)

Vince disse:


> Ando a pensar numas coisas há bastante tempo, um mercado virtual de meteorologia e clima, onde compramos e vendemos activos nesta área, como previsoes, etc. Em que não só compras determinada previsão, como podes querer-te desfazer dela com ganhos ou percas, etc.
> Mas a brincar, não a dinheiro. Daqui a uns meses pode ser que haja novidades.



Nunca deveria ser a dinheiro, caso assim fosse o tópico de seguimento da previsão do tempo e modelos passava a ser só bluff. Mas é uma ideia interessante.


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2011 às 16:00)

David sf disse:


> Nunca deveria ser a dinheiro, caso assim fosse o tópico de seguimento da previsão do tempo e modelos passava a ser só bluff. Mas é uma ideia interessante.



O ser a dinheiro não interessa minimamente porque isso são coisas complicadas a nível legal, etc, pois como sabem esses sites todos de apostas que existem a maioria das vezes roçam a ilegalidade, sedes e servidores em países cinzentos, não pagam impostos, mecanismos fraudulentos que não são supervisionados por ninguém, etc, etc, e outras vezes são mesmo formas de lavagem de dinheiro.

Mercados virtuais de apostas são uma coisa interessante, até muito estudadas a nível de ciência social, procura no google há imensos estudos na área, são interessantes porque quando tem massa critica muitas vezes traduzem opiniões de forma mais acertada do que coisas como sondagens, estudos, previsões de entidades, etc. 
A dinheiro até melhoraria tudo ainda mais, ou seja, imaginemos no tópico das previsões ou aqui ou nas sazonais, se as pessoas quando fazem previsões a coisa lhes fosse ao bolso, seriam muito mais cuidadosas e exigentes no que prevêem  O que traria um melhor resultado global. Mas tem os muitos problemas que acima mencionei.


----------



## 1337 (25 Jun 2011 às 16:16)

Monção 39.1ºC na ultima hora, perto dos 40ºC que referi anteriormente


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2011 às 16:33)

Estou verdadeiramente impressionado com monção (qual amareleja) e anadia, mas também com a amplitude de temperaturas nas estações do porto!

Como será calculado o erro de cada um dos participantes? Somando os desvios (positivos e negativos) ou somando o módulo dos desvios (sempre positivos, mesmo que inferiores)??

Ex: se em 2 estações, errar por 1C a mais e noutra a menos, por um método ficaria sem erro (anulam-se), pelo outro método ficaria com erro acumulado de 2C.


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2011 às 16:41)

Valores absolutos claro 
Ou seja, "-1" + "+1" não dá zero, mas 2

Do tipo 
d1 = -1
d2 = +1
n= ABS(d1)+ABS(d2) = 2


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2011 às 16:50)

Vince disse:


> O ser a dinheiro não interessa minimamente porque isso são coisas complicadas a nível legal, etc, pois como sabem esses sites todos de apostas que existem a maioria das vezes roçam a ilegalidade, sedes e servidores em países cinzentos, não pagam impostos, mecanismos fraudulentos que não são supervisionados por ninguém, etc, etc, e outras vezes são mesmo formas de lavagem de dinheiro.
> 
> Mercados virtuais de apostas são uma coisa interessante, até muito estudadas a nível de ciência social, procura no google há imensos estudos na área, são interessantes porque quando tem massa critica muitas vezes traduzem opiniões de forma mais acertada do que coisas como sondagens, estudos, previsões de entidades, etc.
> A dinheiro até melhoraria tudo ainda mais, ou seja, imaginemos no tópico das previsões ou aqui ou nas sazonais, se as pessoas quando fazem previsões a coisa lhes fosse ao bolso, seriam muito mais cuidadosas e exigentes no que prevêem  O que traria um melhor resultado global. Mas tem os muitos problemas que acima mencionei.



Mas quando há apostas a dinheiro, em princípio não sabemos as apostas de outras pessoas. Portanto, qualquer um de nós poderia ir para o tópico de modelos dizer que amanhã estariam 20ºC no Alentejo, que os mais incautos poderiam ir na conversa.
E neste tipo de apostas rende mais arriscar do que prever o normal. Se a pergunta for a temperatura amanhã, às 17h em Coruche eu apostaria:
40ºC se não fosse a dinheiro
25ºC se fosse a dinheiro, em que o risco fosse rentável, apostando que passaria uma célula e deixava um aguaceiro por lá a essa hora.

________________

Novas máximas, às 15h:

Monção 39,1ºC
Bragança 33,5ºC
Castelo Branco 35,7ºC
Tomar 39ºC
Évora 36,4ºC
Amareleja 37,6ºC
Faro 31,3ºC

__________

Às 16h:

Bragança 34,1ºC
Castelo Branco 36,6ºC
Lisboa 34,9ºC
Évora 37,0ºC
Amareleja 38,9ºC

Pinhão é a primeira EMA a atingir 40ºC.


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2011 às 18:58)

40,9ºC no Pinhão, a única que alcançou os 40ºC (Mirandela andou muito perto, pode ser que tenha passado instantaneamente, veremos amanhã).


----------



## Agreste (25 Jun 2011 às 19:05)

Começam-se a desligar os motores... Só resta o Pinhão - 40,9ºC...

Amanhã será um dia com mais potencial isto porque todo este calor instalado não vai desaparecer durante a noite.


----------



## stormy (25 Jun 2011 às 19:23)

Agreste disse:


> Começam-se a desligar os motores... Só resta o Pinhão - 40,9ºC...
> 
> Amanhã será um dia com mais potencial isto porque todo este calor instalado não vai desaparecer durante a noite.



O GFS amanhã intensifica a circulação de SE, mas mete brisas de W no litoral com maior incidencia que hoje.

Amanhã será o dia do litoral Alentejano e do interior norte/centro esturricarem.

O interior sul...bom..talvez aqueça mais que hoje, mas será o alto alentejo/vale do tejo e o douro que amanhã vão ter mais condições.

Quanto ás trovoadas..não espero nada de especial..só um ou dois desenvolvimentos ( talvez intensos) e mais na zona norte...portanto..o calor no vale do douro está dependente disso.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2011 às 19:34)

mas a estação do pinhão não é uma REUMA?
As REUMAS não servem só para ver a influencia da urbanização e essas coisas?


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2011 às 19:39)

Vince disse:


> Ando a pensar numas coisas há bastante tempo, um mercado virtual de meteorologia e clima, onde compramos e vendemos activos nesta área, como previsoes, etc. Em que não só compras determinada previsão, como podes querer-te desfazer dela com ganhos ou percas, etc.
> Mas a brincar, não a dinheiro. Daqui a uns meses pode ser que haja novidades.



Considero uma excelente iniciativa Vince,  neste fim de semana podemos tirar muitas ilações destas apostas, existem outras situações em que podemos fazer apostas, em situações convectivas a apostar na quantidade de precipitação, existem mais n situações em que é possível apostar. Mesmo sendo a "brincar", podemos fazer algo onde exista algum rigor e que seria muito interessante mesmo. Hoje, foi um dia muito interessante e não fosse esta iniciativa do Vince, nem todos reparavam nessas temperaturas. Já por isto, a iniciativa do Vince foi extraordinária.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2011 às 19:41)

alguém me sabe responder ao que perguntei???
os dados do pinhão sendo uma REUMA não são inflacionados?


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2011 às 20:35)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> alguém me sabe responder ao que perguntei???
> os dados do pinhão sendo uma REUMA não são inflacionados?



Ainda nem tinha reparado nisso, mas tens razão. Se bem que a influência do espaço urbanizado seja muito inferior numa aldeia como o Pinhão do que em Lisboa.

A estação da Serra do Pilar também é RUEMA.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jun 2011 às 20:39)

Acho que há RUEMAS e RUEMAS. Por exemplo, os boletins do IM utilizam as temperaturas do Pinhão e da S.Pilar como equivalentes as EMAS. Mas por exemplo, as RUEMAS de Lisboa já não, apenas para registar precipitação.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2011 às 20:46)

obrigado pelas respostas!


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2011 às 00:48)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> alguém me sabe responder ao que perguntei???
> *os dados do pinhão* sendo uma REUMA não *são inflacionados?*



Os dados do Pinhão espelham bem a realidade do vale interior do Douro - uma canícula!
Neste verão poderão comprovar isso mesmo se a estação não falhar. Dias de 40ºC serão bem mais do que muita gente pensa...

Amanhã veremos se a entrada de ar marítimo se dará relativamente cedo ou só ao final da tarde. Se for ao final haverá zonas de interior com 40ºC certamente.

A VER VAMOS SE GANHO UMA CERVEJA NA APOSTA QUE FIZ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jun 2011 às 01:02)

sendo uma REUMA não podemos afirmar que tiveram 40ºC no pinhão.
quando á um tempo atrás eu referi que algumas estações que marcavam temperaturas exageradas, disseram que não podia-mos afirmar que essas temperaturas estavam correctas porque eram obtidas a partir de REUMA, que tem como objectivo principal observar a influência de inúmeros factores na medição da temperaturas como a urbanização, etc.
por isso penso que nem podemos afirmar que essa foi a temperatura mais elevada em portugal.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 01:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> sendo uma REUMA não podemos afirmar que tiveram 40ºC no pinhão.
> quando á um tempo atrás eu referi que algumas estações que marcavam temperaturas exageradas, disseram que não podia-mos afirmar que essas temperaturas estavam correctas porque eram obtidas a partir de REUMA, que tem como objectivo principal observar a influência de inúmeros factores na medição da temperaturas como a urbanização, etc.
> por isso penso que nem podemos afirmar que essa foi a temperatura mais elevada em portugal.




Não, não percebeste afinal nada do que te explicaram.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jun 2011 às 01:26)

então explique-me por favor.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 01:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> então e explique-me por favor.



Já explicaram mais atrás e de outras vezes, há RUEMAS e RUEMAS... 
Em Lisboa por exemplo RUEMAS como a da Baixa tem condições péssimas, praticamente metida entre paredes, e outras como Porto-Serra do Pilar, que tem condições boas. Não conheço Pinhão, mas presumo que também deva ser boa.
És relativamente novo no fórum, e já percebi que tens uma  ideia pré-concebida de que o Alentejo tem que ter sempre as temperaturas mais elevadas, mas isso é errado, em determinadas sinópticas são outros os locais de Portugal os mais quentes. No quente Verão do ano passado estações como a da Amareleja foram muitas vezes batidas por estações de outras regioes, do Vale do Tejo por exemplo. Se não me engano, entre 41 pessoas até foste tu quem mais errou na previsão da Amareleja. Provavelmente devido a essa ideia pré-concebida.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jun 2011 às 01:43)

Vince , com todo o respeito, eu não quero entrar em discussão consigo, mas eu não tenho nenhuma ideia pré-concebida de que o alentejo é o mais quente, mas o certo é que a maioria das vezes o é assim como vale do tejo e a região de braga, mas Pinhão??? sinceramente acho que não.
sim talvez tenha errado, porque as previsões tmb exageraram no calor, as previsões indicavam 39ºC para Beja e nem chegou aos 38ºC, e na semana passada a diferença entre Beja e Amareleja chegou a ser de 5ºC.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 01:50)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Vince , com todo o respeito, eu não quero entrar em discussão consigo, mas eu não tenho nenhuma ideia pré-concebida de que o alentejo é o mais quente, mas o certo é que a maioria das vezes o é assim como vale do tejo e a região de braga, mas Pinhão??? sinceramente acho que não.



Pinhão é uma estação bem conhecida de muitos aqui, estive quase para inclui-la no lote das apostas pois é capaz destas surpresas sim. Confesso que não esperava tanto, mas nada tem de invulgar para quem aqui ande por aqui há mais anos. Muita gente a conhece precisamente por causa do que aconteceu hoje, tem este "feitio" especial que as torna afinal tão atractivas.

Uma das coisas mais fascinantes para todos nós aqui no fórum tem sido aprender estes "feitios" de determinados locais ao longo dos anos, o efeito do leste no Porto, do norte em Faro no Verão, do nordeste em Monção, das inversões na praia da Rainha, das amplitudes de Tomar, etc,etc. Algumas das estações incluídas nesta aposta foram incluídas propositadamente por causa das suas especificidades, afinal, para aprendermos todos mais um pouco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jun 2011 às 01:55)

quanto ao facto de errar na previsão para Amareleja , sim errei, mas as previsões tmb exageraram no calor para beja previam 39ºC e nem chegou aos 38ºC e recordo que na semana passada a diferença entre beja e amareleja chegou a ser de 5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jun 2011 às 01:59)

mas neste forum, já tenho aprendido muita coisa. e estou sempre disposto a aprender coisas novas.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 02:07)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas as previsões tmb exageraram no calor para beja previam 39ºC e nem chegou aos 38ºC e recordo que na semana passada a diferença entre beja e amareleja chegou a ser de 5ºC



Uma das coisas que vamos perceber no final deste exercício é de que previsões específicas para determinados locais são difíceis, uns mais e outros menos. Por exemplo olhar para modelos globais é pura perca de tempo, e nos mesoescala o melhorizinho ainda deve ser o Aladin do IM, e mesmo assim muito limitado....
Mas por acaso parece-me que a Amareleja até está entre os locais onde menos se falhou hoje, a par de Castelo Branco e Faro acho eu. Os grandes falhanços foram a norte, Porto, Monção, Anadia, etc. Mas lá está, por exemplo desses locais bastaria que por exemplo Faro tivesse hoje um regime de vento que rodasse de norte para sul por exemplo e já seria um caos nas previsões. 
Mas publicarei os resultados logo que estejam disponíveis os dados todos.


----------



## stormy (26 Jun 2011 às 02:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Vince , com todo o respeito, eu não quero entrar em discussão consigo, mas eu não tenho nenhuma ideia pré-concebida de que o alentejo é o mais quente, mas o certo é que a maioria das vezes o é assim como vale do tejo e a região de braga, mas Pinhão??? sinceramente acho que não.
> sim talvez tenha errado, porque as previsões tmb exageraram no calor, as previsões indicavam 39ºC para Beja e nem chegou aos 38ºC, e na semana passada a diferença entre Beja e Amareleja chegou a ser de 5ºC.



O Pinhão tem as medias mais altas do Pais no verão logo a seguir á Amareleja.
A zona do Pinhão é extremamente quente, tal com a foz do sabor, Foz coa, etc.
Ao mesmo nivel das regiões mais quentes do sul, como Serpa, Amareleja, Pedrogão, Alcoutim, Elvas, Barragem do caia, e a região da zebreira-vale do tejo.

Mas por estar mais a norte, a bacia do Douro tem invernos mais frescos e um periodo quente mais curto..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jun 2011 às 02:22)

mais uma vez muito obrigado pelas explicações


----------



## stormy (26 Jun 2011 às 02:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mais uma vez muito obrigado pelas explicações



Se fores a ver é bastante facil de compreender..essa zona baixa do pinhão-foz do sabor tá junto ao rio douro a altitudes de 150-250m rodeadas por montanhas de quase 1000m e a mais de 80km do mar..é normal que aqueça muito.

No Sul há muitos locais que são tão ou mais quentes..até porque a estação quente é maior dada a diferença de latitude, mas não é de duvidar que essa zona da bacia do Douro seja muito quente.

Em termos de area, é no sul onde tens a maior fracção de territorio cujas temperaturas de verão são muito altas, mas no norte há spots muito interesantes tambem

Por falar em aprender...como já deves ter percebido as medições devem ser feitas em abrigos proprios que fazem com que o sensor meça apenas a temperatura do ar sem nenhuma influencia exterior.
Agora tens feito relatos ai de Serpa com muito mais fiabilidade..e é uma mais valia se continuares a investir, seria bom se conseguisses instalar uma estação..tipo uma OREGON para medir os valores dessa zona e lançar online.
Tambem se puderes faz o maior numero possivel de registos ai dessa zona, nomeadamente o vale do Guadiana e a faixa entree o alqueva-pedrogão-mertola...continua


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jun 2011 às 02:43)

muito obrigado stomy, é muito importante termos pessoas que nos dão apoio e força para continuar.
tentarei sempre fazer o meu melhor, talvez um dia ainda consiga arranjar uma oregon e ter dados online, até lá irei continuar a esforçar-me para disponibilizar a maior quantidade de dados e a com melhor qualidade quer aqui que no blog.
muito obrigado


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 03:01)

Os extremos de sábado:

Monção: 40,0 ºC
Bragança: 34,8 ºC
Anadia: 38,8 ºC
Porto: 37,6 ºC
Castelo Branco: 37,7 ºC
Tomar: 39,7 ºC
Lisboa: 35,1 ºC
Évora: 37,4 ºC
Amareleja: 40,1 ºC
Faro:	31,4 ºC


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2011 às 10:08)

Eu acho normalíssimos os valores do Pinhão, seria difícil, só mesmo de propósito, colocar uma EMA no Pinhão e ela ser influenciada pela ocupação urbana. Mas também acho que deveria haver uma clarificação de quais são as RUEMAs que contam e as que não contam. Se é claro que as de Lisboa têm valores inflacionados e a do Pinhão não, outras há cujos valores são duvidosos:

- Massarelos, mesmo no centro do Porto, teve ontem máxima inferior à da Serra do Pilar. Contam as duas?

- Viana do Castelo (cidade) teve máxima inferior à do Chafé. Conta a RUEMA da cidade?

- As do Cacém e da Amadora contam?

________________

Hoje a Amareleja arranca com 29ºC às 9 da manhã.
Para se ter ideia da temperatura em altitude, Lamas de Mouro tem 26ºC à mesma hora.

________________

Vince, não arranjas a classificação intercalar relativa ao dia de ontem?


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 10:30)

David sf disse:


> Mas também acho que deveria haver uma clarificação de quais são as RUEMAs que contam e as que não contam. Se é claro que as de Lisboa têm valores inflacionados e a do Pinhão não, outras há cujos valores são duvidosos:



Sim, o problema não se põe aqui neste tópico, mas nas habituais sondagens do fórum. Ontem estive precisamente a falar com o André sobre isso pois também fiquei baralhado com a história da Serra do Pilar e Pinhão serem agora RUEMA's.
Nas listas de estações do IM a Serra do Pilar apareciam como EMA e Pinhao como climatológica.
Na lista do site continua a aparecer assim:

Pinhão - Santa Bárbara 	Climatológica 	Viseu 	41º 10' 	7º 32' 	130 	01-02-1925 
Serra do Pilar - V.N.Gaia 	EMA 	Porto 	41º 08' 	8º 36' 	93 	01-07-2009
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/redes/redes.meteo/index.html

Provavelmente quando disponibilizaram novas estações fizeram algum tipo de reforma. Logo se verá o que fazemos relativamente a isso pois fica a dúvida do que fazemos pois há imensos casos de duas estações a coexistirem, como Santarém, Portalegre, etc,etc.





David sf disse:


> Vince, não arranjas a classificação intercalar relativa ao dia de ontem?



Sim, vou só verificar de novo a ver se não há erros e já disponibilizo.


----------



## Agreste (26 Jun 2011 às 10:40)

Costa disse:


>



Dia já com muita poeira no ar... Já ontem isso era visível...


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 11:32)

*Resultados do 1º round, de sábado*
(Espero não me ter enganado em nada, sugiro que cada um compare as respectivas contas)






Notas:
* Só publico dos 20 primeiros, que é para a outra metade não desmoralizar, ainda falta o dia de hoje  
* Na 1ª coluna aparecem os valores em "bruto", na última a que interessa, os valores já descontados com o "bónus". Por exemplo o Portin estaria em 1º lugar, mas foi dos últimos a submeter, não teve direito a qualquer bonificação, ou eu estaria em 3º, porque optei por esperar pelo Aladin de sábado  sacrificando metade do bónus. Mas o objectivo era mesmo esse, penalizar quem acedesse a informação mais recente.
* Minho e ecobcg submeteram apenas 20/30 minutos depois dos fechos, não aproveitando os bónus do período desse fecho, e nem obtendo vantagens competitivas do período em que submeteram. Estive na duvida em abrir uma excepção incluindo-os no período anterior, mas decidi que é melhor não mudar as coisas a meio do jogo e ficar assim, para a próxima cria-se uma tolerância de meia hora ou assim.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jun 2011 às 11:37)

Vince, esses 39.7 são de Valdonas, porque o MeteoTomar foram 39.9.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 11:44)

lsalvador disse:


> Vince, esses 39.7 são de Valdonas, porque o MeteoTomar foram 39.9.



Sim, mas para efeito destas apostas, era precisamente Tomar (Valdonas) que estava em jogo, como vem referido no 1º post.


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2011 às 11:46)

Vince disse:


> *Resultados do 1º round, de sábado*
> (Espero não me ter enganado em nada, sugiro que cada um compare as respectivas contas)
> 
> 
> ...



O meu está certo, e eu até já tinha feito as contas por alto, e também achava que estava atrás do Dan e do Costa. 

Serra do Pilar seguia às 10 da manhã com 29,9ºC, já há apostas de fora. Amareleja à mesma hora com 31,1ºC.


----------



## Agreste (26 Jun 2011 às 12:17)

Porto e Lisboa deixaram ontem muita gente fora de jogo. Hoje devem ser Bragança e Castelo Branco. Palpita-me que teremos algumas trovoadas na parte da tarde a julgar pelo sat24.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 12:17)

Em relação ao grupo de apostadores, o resultado de sábado foi no global manifestamente mau, esperava melhor.  Mesmo os melhores de sábado erraram cerca de 1,7ºC em média, o que me parece bastamte para os melhores classificados numa competição deste género com apenas 10 estações. A ver se este Domingo a coisa melhora em termos de grupo e individualmente 
Contribuiu para o desastre a grande amplitude dos erros de Monção, Porto  e Anadia.
Salvaram-se Castelo Branco, Amareleja, Faro e Évora, onde o grupo esteve muito bem nas previsões, em termos médios. 
Acho que um erro +-1ºC é excelente nestas experiências.


*Médias e desvios do grupo (Sábado)
*


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2011 às 12:31)

A mim lixou-me Lisboa, exagerei bastante. O meu falhanço em Lisboa foi semelhante aos do Porto e de Monção, mas aí toda a gente errou, e fui o que esteve mais próximo no Anadia.

E não acho o resultado global mau, se tirarmos o Porto, onde até o meteorologista profissional do IM falhou por muito, e Monção e Anadia, que têm especificidades que escaparam a alguns, os erros são muito pequenos. Não esquecer que a maioria das previsões foi feita com 48 horas de antecedência, numa altura em que os modelos ainda divergiam um bocado.

Já agora, alguém guardou a previsão do IM para as 5 capitais de distrito que estão contempladas, para se comparar?


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2011 às 12:48)

David sf disse:


> Já agora, alguém guardou a previsão do IM para as 5 capitais de distrito que estão contempladas, para se comparar?



Por acaso estive a calcular os desvios com as previsões do IM (do próprio dia). 
O IM não tem previsão para Amareleja pelo que considerei um desvio de 0,0ºC nesse caso. 

Para os valores de Sábado dá um desvio total de 24,1. Pior que cerca de um terço dos apostadores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2011 às 12:49)

Bom, o Norte e Lisboa tramou-me assim como Faro onde esperava mais uns 33ºC.. Amareleja foi mesmo em cheio , Castelo Branco com apenas 3 décimas de desvio, Évora 0.6ºC e Tomar 0.7ºC foram aquelas que ficaram dentro do intervalo razoável. Agora, Monção, Porto e Lisboa foram o descalabro total.


----------



## Costa (26 Jun 2011 às 12:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> sendo uma REUMA não podemos afirmar que tiveram 40ºC no pinhão.



MeteoAlentejo, a RUEMA do Pinhão nunca poderá ser afectada por factores de urbanização como as RUEMAS de Lisboa ou Porto, já que fica localizada numa Quinta vitivinícola no Douro e os seus valores tem de ser de extrema rigorosidade, uma vez que são usados para a produção do vinho na região demarcada do Douro.

Localização da estação: http://maps.google.pt/maps?q=Pinhão...38,-7.849731&sspn=8.608953,19.753418&t=h&z=17




Vince disse:


> *Médias e desvios do grupo (Sábado)
> *



Vince, Monção nos gráficos do IM não atinge os 40ºC. Aonde viste esse valor?


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 12:58)

Costa disse:


> Vince, Monção nos gráficos do IM não atinge os 40ºC. Aonde viste esse valor?








O tormento dos gráficos pertence ao passado hehehe, não sabias que já temos extremos no site do IM ?
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/index_dia.jsp
(clica em Tipo de resumo: Diário)


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2011 às 13:16)

Para já os resultados conferem com os meus, uma desgraça: 24.8 de desvio! 

Como já tinha referido, substimei as temperaturas de monção (8.0), anadia (3.5) e porto (5.0), que só aqui dá 17.5, ou seja sem estas estações teria 7.3 de desvio!


----------



## Costa (26 Jun 2011 às 13:42)

Vince disse:


> O tormento dos gráficos pertence ao passado hehehe, não sabias que já temos extremos no site do IM ?
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/index_dia.jsp
> (clica em Tipo de resumo: Diário)



Ah ok! Sabia que já havia extremos, mas como o mapa não tem histórico, continuo a ir ver aos gráficos. Obrigado.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2011 às 14:03)

Esta zona do Vale do Douro, Pinhão, Pocinho, Barca de Alva, Vale do Sabor.. é um autêntico forno...  o calor é de loucos...já lá apanhei 40 graus e é horrivel...conta-se que antigamente os trabalhadores ferroviários assavam sardinhas na linha do comboio.

Como disse o Costa e bem, não há comparação possível entre uma REUMA urbana ( com muita influência dos edifícios ) e uma REUMA  instalada em campo aberto numa quinta...

Segundo IM o Pinhão segue já com *38.1 ºc* às 12 UTC...


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2011 às 14:06)

Às 13h, Amareleja com 37,6ºC. Eu não costumo dar os meus dados de temperaturas, pois não os considero muito fiáveis. De qualquer modo tinha 39,2ºC às 13h, e agora tenho 41,1ºC. Ontem nunca tive mais de 40ºC.

O Porto já está a descer, portanto deverá ficar-se pelos 32 e qualquer coisa que tinha ao meio dia.

Monção 34,9ºC (-0,5ºC que ontem à mesma hora)
Bragança 33,8ºC 
Porto 30ºC (igual a ontem, mas a máxima deverá rondar -5ºC que a de ontem)
Anadia 38,3ºC (+0,1ºC)
Castelo Branco 34,9ºC
Lisboa 30,7ºC (-1,7ºC)
Tomar 35,2ºC
Évora 34,6ºC
Amareleja 37,6ºC (+0,6ºC)
Faro 28,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 14:14)

Snifa disse:


> Esta zona do Vale do Douro, Pinhão, Pocinho, Barca de Alva, Vale do Sabor.. é um autêntico forno...  o calor é de loucos...já lá apanhei 40 graus e é horrivel...conta-se que antigamente os trabalhadores ferroviários assavam sardinhas na linha do comboio.



Acho que ficavam mais cozidas que assadas. Sim, ainda ontem lá passei às 19h45 e ainda estavam 38,5ºC, Vale do Sabor.


----------



## Agreste (26 Jun 2011 às 14:54)

Na mesma actualização do meio dia, a RUEMA de Leiria marcava 39,1ºC


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2011 às 14:59)

David sf disse:


> Às 13h, Amareleja com 37,6ºC. Eu não costumo dar os meus dados de temperaturas, pois não os considero muito fiáveis. De qualquer modo tinha 39,2ºC às 13h, e agora tenho 41,1ºC. Ontem nunca tive mais de 40ºC.
> 
> O Porto já está a descer, portanto deverá ficar-se pelos 32 e qualquer coisa que tinha ao meio dia.
> 
> ...



Monção 38,1ºC (+0,1ºC que ontem à mesma hora)
Bragança 34,6ºC (+1,3ºC)
Porto 33,8ºC (Voltou a subir, -3,8ºC que a máxima de ontem)
Anadia 38,6ºC (+0,6ºC que a máxima horária de ontem)
Castelo Branco 35,7ºC (+0,4ºC)
Lisboa 32,9ºC (-0,7ºC)
Tomar 36,5ºC (-1,2ºC)
Évora 35,5ºC (-0,4ºC)
Amareleja 39,0ºC (+1,5ºC)
Faro 29,9ºC (-0,7ºC)

Pinhão lidera com 39,7ºC.


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2011 às 16:01)

Monção 40,5ºC (+1,4ºC que ontem à mesma hora)
Bragança 36,0ºC (+2,5ºC)
Porto 34,0ºC (Voltou a subir, -3,6ºC que a máxima de ontem)
Anadia 38,4ºC (baixou)
Castelo Branco 36,4ºC (+0,7ºC)
Lisboa 35,1ºC (+0,2ºC)
Tomar 38,3ºC (-0,7ºC)
Évora 37,2ºC (+0.8ºC)
Amareleja 40,0ºC (+2,4ºC)
Faro 29,6ºC (baixou)

Mirandela lidera com 40,7ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jun 2011 às 17:01)

Minhas ricas aulinhas de Geografia, onde voçes estão .... falhei por completo no dia de Sábado


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2011 às 17:12)

Máximas novas (16:00):

Anadia 39,4ºC
Castelo Branco 36,9ºC 
Lisboa 36,0ºC (e a subir, tendo em conta os relatos no seguimento)
Tomar 39,7ºC
Faro 30,3ºC

Mirandela lidera com 40,0ºC, seguida de Coruche com 39,9ºC.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2011 às 17:13)

Snifa disse:


> Esta zona do Vale do Douro, Pinhão, Pocinho, Barca de Alva, Vale do Sabor.. é um autêntico forno...  o calor é de loucos...já lá apanhei 40 graus e é horrivel...conta-se que antigamente os trabalhadores ferroviários assavam sardinhas na linha do comboio.
> 
> Como disse o Costa e bem, não há comparação possível entre uma REUMA urbana ( com muita influência dos edifícios ) e uma REUMA  instalada em campo aberto numa quinta...
> 
> Segundo IM o Pinhão segue já com *38.1 ºc* às 12 UTC...



Sim e o Vale do Sabor é mais quente que o Pinhão...
Nestas alturas seria interessante, obter medições em locais como no vale situado abaixo de Alfândega da Fé, por exemplo.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2011 às 17:21)

David sf disse:


> Máximas novas (16:00):
> 
> Anadia 39,4ºC
> Castelo Branco 36,9ºC
> ...



S.Pilar 35,3ºC. Penso que também subiu.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2011 às 17:22)

belem disse:


> Sim e o Vale do Sabor é mais quente que o Pinhão...
> Nestas alturas seria interessante, obter medições em locais como no vale situado abaixo de Alfândega da Fé, por exemplo.



Mesmo Alfândega da Fé, é bem quente nesta altura do ano, está a mais ou menos 650m altitude, estive lá no domingo há 15dias atrás.  A oeste tem o vale da vilariça bem amplo e fundo, a este tem o planalto de s. Vicente, e a norte a serra de Bornes com os seus 1200m altitude!


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2011 às 17:24)

Paulo H disse:


> Mesmo Alfândega da Fé, é bem quente nesta altura do ano, está a mais ou menos 650m altitude, estive lá no domingo há 15dias atrás.  A oeste tem o vale da vilariça bem amplo e fundo, a este tem o planalto de s. Vicente, e a norte a serra de Bornes com os seus 1200m altitude!



Concordo.
E nas zonas mais baixas junto a Cerejais, ainda temos mais calor!


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2011 às 17:30)

Skizzo disse:


> S.Pilar 35,3ºC. Penso que também subiu.



Castelo Branco também já descolou, com os seus 37.7C!


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2011 às 17:57)

Skizzo disse:


> S.Pilar 35,3ºC. Penso que também subiu.



Tens razão, não tinha reparado.

Novas máximas (17h):

Monção 40.7ºC
Castelo Branco 37,7ºC
Lisboa 36,2ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (26 Jun 2011 às 17:59)

Leiria 41,9ºC


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2011 às 18:23)

Essa é uma daquelas RUEMAS pouco fiáveis.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 21:15)

As máximas de 5 locais, as restantes 5 tem que se esperar pela madrugada

Bragança 36,7ºC
Castelo Branco 38,4 ºC
Évora 37,8 ºC
Faro 30,9 ºC
Lisboa GC 36,9 ºC


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2011 às 23:30)

Vince disse:


> As máximas de 5 locais, as restantes 5 tem que se esperar pela madrugada
> 
> Bragança 36,7ºC
> Castelo Branco 38,4 ºC
> ...



Se fosse apenas com estas estações, obtinha um desvio de 2.8, sem considerar descontos. Ou seja, errava em média 0.56C/estação. E acertei castelo branco 38.4C! O pior foi a minha performance de ontem, um desastre! 

Mas haverá oportunidade para mais iniciativas excelentes como esta, e não apenas no verão!


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jun 2011 às 00:11)

Podemos fazer isto nas próximas ondas de calor ou dias muito quentes.


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2011 às 00:20)

Skizzo disse:


> Podemos fazer isto nas próximas ondas de calor ou dias muito quentes.



Ou então em dias banais, quando é muito mais difícil de acertar. Aos fins de semana, que é quando há mais disponibilidade. Por exemplo, no próximo, com a previsão de nortada e temperaturas amenas, seria um exercício diferente. E com outras estações, propostas pelos melhores classificados da aposta deste fim de semana.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2011 às 00:30)

Skizzo disse:


> Podemos fazer isto nas próximas ondas de calor ou dias muito quentes.



E no próximo Inverno podemos fazer para as vagas de frio


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2011 às 00:35)

David sf disse:


> Por exemplo, no próximo, com a previsão de nortada e temperaturas amenas, seria um exercício diferente. E com outras estações, propostas pelos melhores classificados da aposta deste fim de semana.



Acho que deveremos primeiro tirar conclusões desta primeira experiência para melhorar a arquitectura deste tipo de jogo; além disso não será conveniente repetir apressadamente o jogo porque era cair na rotina e deixava de ter interesse, uma vez que iria diminuir rapidamente o número de participantes.

Quanto a mim, falhei rotundamente (*31,52*)as previsões para Sábado nas estações do litoral norte...


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 01:10)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> alguém me sabe responder ao que perguntei???
> os dados do pinhão sendo uma REUMA não são inflacionados?





David sf disse:


> Ainda nem tinha reparado nisso, mas tens razão. Se bem que a influência do espaço urbanizado seja muito inferior numa aldeia como o Pinhão do que em Lisboa.
> 
> A estação da Serra do Pilar também é RUEMA.



Só para que conste, a Estação Meteorológica do Pinhão encontra-se numa quinta privada chamada Santa Bárbara, com o Rio Torto a passar-lhe ao lado.
Não sei porque está inserida numa RUEMA, mas não tem aspecto de RUEMA muito pelo contrário, não se situa dentro de uma localidade, e até sou apologista que essa estação dá menos que a verdadeira temperatura no Pinhão, devido estar esta protegida e a Vila do Pinhão se encontrar mais exposta.


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2011 às 01:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Acho que deveremos primeiro tirar conclusões desta primeira experiência para melhorar a arquitectura deste tipo de jogo; além disso não será conveniente repetir apressadamente o jogo porque era cair na rotina e deixava de ter interesse, uma vez que iria diminuir rapidamente o número de participantes.
> 
> Quanto a mim, falhei rotundamente (*31,52*)as previsões para Sábado nas estações do litoral norte...



Aposto que se se fizesse outro jogo já para a semana o número de participantes iria aumentar. Claro que haveria uma altura em que começaria a baixar, mas isso é como tudo na vida, há que saber parar.  Mas o ponto mais importante é referir que podemos jogar noutro tipo de situações, em que não há qualquer evento extremo em perspectiva. Até porque é uma forma de aprendermos, neste fim de semana muita gente ficou a conhecer melhor as estações da Anadia e de Monção.

Quanto à minha aposta, os disparatados 39 graus de previsão para Lisboa, ontem, deitaram tudo a perder. De qualquer modo, a soma dos dois dias, vai andar pelos 26 e qualquer coisa, e muito provavelmente uma medalha de bronze. Cheguei a pensar que ia dar para o primeiro lugar, quando a meio da tarde as temperaturas começaram a baixar no litoral, mas aquele último assomo de vento leste às 5 da tarde, fez as temperaturas subirem demasiado em Lisboa, Anadia e Porto.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jun 2011 às 01:56)

Sim mas dias banais são quase todos os dias do ano. E banalizava este tipo de "jogos".


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jun 2011 às 07:42)

(Domingo, 26-06-2011)
Estações utilizadas na aposta:

Monção: 40,7ºC
Bragança: 36,7ºC
Anadia: 39,8ºC
Porto (Serra Pilar): 36,2ºC
Castelo Branco: 38,4ºC
Tomar (Valdonas): 40,1ºC
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho): 36,9ºC
Évora: 37,8ºC
Amareleja: 40,3ºC
Faro: 30,9ºC


Top 10 para o dia de ontem :
- > http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...ima-em-junho-de-2011-a-5713-4.html#post286278


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2011 às 09:29)

*Parabéns João *

Obrigado e parabéns a todos os que participaram, estes são os top30, não incluí os 11 últimos, não vale a pena o destaque pois o que interessa é participar.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 12:28)

Vince disse:


> *Parabéns João *



Obrigado! Muito Obrigado! 
Gostei da iniciativa do Jogo, porque às vezes também fazia algumas apostas com vários membros, e falhava por pouco. O Sábado, tramou-me, mas o Domingo recompôs-me. 

O prémio deveria ser um almoço/jantar com os participantes


----------



## Costa (27 Jun 2011 às 12:30)

Parabéns ao vencedor! 

O prémio deveria ser 1 semana a fazer as previsões oficiais do IM


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2011 às 12:32)

Foi um jogo interessante, embora eu tenha sido um dos 11 que não percebe nada disto ou que teve muito azar


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2011 às 12:37)

Os erros do conjunto de apostadores (41) e por estação. No Domingo melhorou a perfomance quando em teoria deveria piorar (mais horas).







A média de previsões foi infinitivamente melhor que previsões de modelos globais como GFS ou ECMWF, o que é normal dada a falta de resolução e as limitações destes na T2m, e o grupo em termos médios também teve melhor perfomance que o IM, cerca de 0,4ºC melhor em média por estação. Em geral o IM também errou nos mesmos locais que o grupo, no caso de Monçao e Porto errou ainda mais que a média do grupo, e em Anadia errou um pouco menos. Refira-se que das previsões do IM, algumas eram automáticas e nao humanas.


----------



## stormy (27 Jun 2011 às 12:44)

Parabéns ao MeteoPt


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2011 às 12:54)

Já agora uma palavra ao Portin, fiquei curioso ou mesmo intrigado como é que não vinha ao fórum desde Janeiro 2009 e veio cá assim meter uma previsão bastante certeira, mas que não usufruiu de qualquer bonificação pois foi na tarde de sexta. Vê lá se apareces mais vezes por cá 
O Heat, membro relativamente recente, fez jus ao nome e também esteve muito bem.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2011 às 12:55)

Apesar de não ter participado, parabéns aos vencedores


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jun 2011 às 13:04)

Parabéns aos vencedores e ao MeteoPt pela brilhante iniciativa! 

Outra conclusão que podemos afirmar é que de todas as estações em jogo, Castelo Branco foi a mais previsível e Monção a que menos conhecemos.

Com Anadia erramos também por algum desconhecimento. No Porto ficamos a saber que existe uma diferença significativa entre a estação do Pilar e a das Pedras Rubras, sendo que ambas podem variar muito durante o dia.

Com Faro, apesar de tudo, tivemos alguma sorte por não ter variado mais a orientação do vento.


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Jun 2011 às 13:23)

Parabéns ao vencedor *João Soares*
E também quero dar os parabéns ao Meteopt por esta iniciativa que foi interessante e divertida.


----------



## Veterano (27 Jun 2011 às 14:11)

Parabéns ao meu vizinho João, a todos os que participaram e, claro, ao MeteoPT.

  Estas iniciativas são sempre interessantes, faz-nos reflectir para além do óbvio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2011 às 14:35)

Parabéns ao João Soares.  Nada mau, fiquei em 4º lugar, deve dar uma medalha de lata. 

Fiz a aposta sem lançar os búzios, para a próxima lanço os búzios antes. 

Mas é uma excelente iniciativa, ao menos dá para aprendermos algo mais.


----------



## manchester (27 Jun 2011 às 14:55)

Boas tardes,

Deixem-me dizer antes demais que adorei esta iniciativa, e fala alguem que não conseguiu lugar sequer nos 30 primeiros (muito mal, sobretudo porque desprezei o norte do país) ainda se tivesse beneficiado do bonus  
Concluindo, vou começar a passar mais vezes e a estar mais atento ao forum  
Estou receptivo a novas iniciativas que possam vir a fazer...


----------



## manchester (27 Jun 2011 às 14:56)

Ah!! E parabens ao João pela vitória e a todos os participantes


----------



## |Ciclone| (27 Jun 2011 às 14:58)

Parabéns aos vencedores! E parabéns também pela iniciativa


----------



## FRibeiro (27 Jun 2011 às 15:05)

Parabéns ao João Soares!!
Realmente desconhecia que as estações de Monção e Anadia podessem ter temperaturas tão elevadas...No entanto já a de C.Branco posso dizer que conheço bem, pois só falhei por 0.1ºC no sabádo e acertei no domingo! Pura sorte talvez XD

Boa iniciativa, ao menos fez com que um evento menos interessente (sol e calor), podesse ser vivido de uma maneira diferente e com entusiasmo!


----------



## Portin (27 Jun 2011 às 21:55)

Parabéns ao João Soares pela pontaria e ao MeteoPT pela iniciativa 



Vince disse:


> Já agora uma palavra ao Portin, fiquei curioso ou mesmo intrigado como é que não vinha ao fórum desde Janeiro 2009 e veio cá assim meter uma previsão bastante certeira, mas que não usufruiu de qualquer bonificação pois foi na tarde de sexta. Vê lá se apareces mais vezes por cá
> O Heat, membro relativamente recente, fez jus ao nome e também esteve muito bem.



Pois é, Vince, de facto não fazia login desde 2009, mas continuo a vir cá espreitar as vossas interessantes análises muito regularmente. Só vi esta iniciativa mesmo na sexta e, como achei interessante, resolvi participar... O resto foi sorte, julgo eu


----------



## Heat (27 Jun 2011 às 21:59)

Adorei esta iniciativa! Espero que venham muitas mais semelhantes a esta, nas quais terei todo o gosto em participar. Parabéns a todos os participantes!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2011 às 22:57)

Os meus parabéns ao vencedor *João Soares* e aos restantes participantes. 

Sugiro que na próxima edição deste tipo de jogo não tenha bonificações.


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2011 às 23:43)

Parabéns ao João, não foi uma questão de sorte, mas sim de conhecimento e atenção. O que decidiu isto não foram as décimas da Amareleja ou de outras estações mais previsíveis, mas sim Monção, Anadia, Porto e Lisboa, e foi aí que os primeiros se destacaram. Eu falhei principalmente em Lisboa.



Vince disse:


> Os erros do conjunto de apostadores (41) e por estação. No Domingo melhorou a perfomance quando em teoria deveria piorar (mais horas).
> 
> A média de previsões foi infinitivamente melhor que previsões de modelos globais como GFS ou ECMWF, o que é normal dada a falta de resolução e as limitações destes na T2m, e o grupo em termos médios também teve melhor perfomance que o IM, cerca de 0,4ºC melhor em média por estação. Em geral o IM também errou nos mesmos locais que o grupo, no caso de Monçao e Porto errou ainda mais que a média do grupo, e em Anadia errou um pouco menos. Refira-se que das previsões do IM, algumas eram automáticas e nao humanas.



Seria interessante comparar as 5 capitais de distrito, onde as previsões do IM são feitas por meteorologistas, e ver em que lugar ficava.

Quanto aos desvios, globalmente não foram muito grandes. Monção é um caso à parte, apesar de ser normal atingirem-se valores mais altos que o normal, os 40,7 de ontem são surrealistas, e quase impossíveis de prever.

Que venham mais apostas.


----------



## Norther (28 Jun 2011 às 10:28)

Parabéns ao João Soares!!
Adorei jogar e deu para ficar a conhecer melhor as nossas regiões, continuem com estas iniciativas


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2011 às 11:29)

David sf disse:


> Seria interessante comparar as 5 capitais de distrito, onde as previsões do IM são feitas por meteorologistas, e ver em que lugar ficava.
> 
> Quanto aos desvios, globalmente não foram muito grandes. Monção é um caso à parte, apesar de ser normal atingirem-se valores mais altos que o normal, os 40,7 de ontem são surrealistas, e quase impossíveis de prever.
> 
> Que venham mais apostas.



No sábado, previsões humanas o IM esteve melhor em Faro, Bragança e Lisboa. Esteve pior no Porto, Évora e Castelo Branco. Nas automáticas, esteve melhor em Anadia e pior em Monção e Tomar.

No Domingo, previsões humanas o IM esteve melhor em Faro, Bragança, esteve pior em Lisboa, Castelo Branco, Évora e Porto. Nas automáticas esteve melhor em Tomar e Anadia e pior em Monção.

As previsões do IM referem-se ao sábado de madrugada/manhã, ou seja, a 12h (Sáb) e a 36h (Dom), enquanto as apostas foram a 24-48h (Sáb) e 48-72h (Dom), o que reforça a vantagem das apostas. Na comparação das apostas refiro-me ás médias do grupo, e não aos vencedores.

Fica satisfeita a curiosidade, mas de qualquer forma o objectivo desta e futuras experiências não é competir com o IM até porque não se podem tirar grandes conclusões apenas com um evento, e afinal também estamos a falar de um leque muito reduzido de estações, sendo que algumas delas foram propositadamente escolhidas devido às dificuldades que comportam. E também acredito que num evento que fique médio ou aquém das expectativas o IM melhore comparativamente a performance devido a algum conservadorismo/cautela oficial, pois numa comunidade destas há sempre menor aversão ao risco e alguma tendência para os extremos, seja calor ou frio ou outros.

Relativamente ao futuro, na minha opinião deviam ser apenas em dias especiais pois ainda dá algum trabalho, embora fosse interessante experimentar em dias "normais". Sugiro que para já façamos apenas em eventos especiais, e se intervalos de algumas semanas não se passar nada, que façamos então com normais. Para não banalizar, no máximo de 1 a 2 vezes por mês.

Quanto aos bónus, a ideia foi introduzir alguma estratégia nas apostas, reparem que quem prescindiu de metade do bónus já podia aceder ao Aladin para sábado pelo menos, o que já fornecia algumas pistas. E quem prescindiu do bónus completo já podia aceder às observações de sexta à tarde que deram também indicadores importantes. 

A minha ideia futuramente era inverter a coisa, não serem bónus aos que se antecipam mais, mas penalizar os que submetem mais tarde, vai dar ao mesmo mas fica mais fácil de compreender a ideia. Mas é assunto que se pode debater melhor.


----------



## David sf (28 Jun 2011 às 22:14)

Vince disse:


> Quanto aos bónus, a ideia foi introduzir alguma estratégia nas apostas, reparem que quem prescindiu de metade do bónus já podia aceder ao Aladin para sábado pelo menos, o que já fornecia algumas pistas. E quem prescindiu do bónus completo já podia aceder às observações de sexta à tarde que deram também indicadores importantes.
> 
> A minha ideia futuramente era inverter a coisa, não serem bónus aos que se antecipam mais, mas penalizar os que submetem mais tarde, vai dar ao mesmo mas fica mais fácil de compreender a ideia. Mas é assunto que se pode debater melhor.



Faz todo o sentido beneficiar as apostas a larga distância. Certamente que a maioria das pessoas que apostou na Quinta e levou um bónus de 20% teria mudado apostado de modo diferente se o fizesse na Sexta à tarde. Principalmente após ver os valores obtidos no litoral norte, num dia em que nem estavam previstas máximas muito elevadas.


----------

